# Griffheizung für Ruten



## Ralle 24 (21. Dezember 2007)

Der Denkanstoß kam von Dart im Winterschnur Thread 

War zwar eher als Joke gemeint, aber ist das wirklich so abwegig ? Leider bin ich technisch eher unbegabt, aber es müsste doch möglich sein, einen dünnen Heizstab in den Blank einzubauen.

Also, Elektriker vor 

Ralf


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Griffheizung für Ruten*

Da würd ich aber eher ne "externe" Lösung bevorzugen (so ala irgendwas um den Griff wickeln (heizdeckenmäßig oder so)) bevor ich an der Rute/Blank da was machen würde.
Ansonsten bin ich mal gespannt was da noch kommen wird an Vorschlägen.
Hat sich ja mehr als einmal rausgestellt, dass die Boardies da erfinderisch sein können...


----------



## HD4ever (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Griffheizung für Ruten*

ich denke das zusätzliche Gewicht würd das ganze handling der Rute nachteilig verändern ... die würde dann sicher etwas mehr grifflastig werden .... 
vor allem wenn es ne Spinnrute ist und den ganzen Tag in Gebrauch ist ... 

das gehört zum Winterangeln doch irgendwie mit dazu das es auch mal kalt wird ... |kopfkrat


----------



## schrauber78 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Griffheizung für Ruten*

Ich würde auch eher zu der Lösung von Thomas tendieren, denn ich nehme an, dass die leichter sein wird und eher umsetzbar ist. Man könnte ja sowas ähnliches wie eine elektronische Fussbodenheizungsmatte im Miniformat verwenden, die auf 9V-Basis funzt.

@HD Wenn, dann darf das nur an dem Teil sein (bei mir ist es am Rollensteg), wo man die Rute greift und nicht über das ganze Griffstück. Damit dürfte auch die sache mit dem gewicht relativieren, da der Drehpunkt ja eh im Handgelenk liegt. Bei einer Kopflastigen Rute Könnte sich das ganze sogar positiv auswirken.


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Griffheizung für Ruten*

Das Problem bei externen Lösungen ist, das das Gefühl für die Rute leidet, insbesondere beim Gufieren. Ich dachte mir das in etwa so:

Endkappe entfernen, Heizstab mit Batterie reinschieben, Endkappe drauf, warme Finger. 

Ralf


----------



## Bernhard* (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Griffheizung für Ruten*

Wenn ich mal so tuntig werde, dass ich ne Ruten-Griffheizung brauche, dann hör ich lieber zum Angeln auf und halte stattdessen Tee-Kränzchen ab :m

Dann wäre man beim winterlichen Huchenfischen ja garnicht mehr cool wenn man sowas hat!


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Griffheizung für Ruten*



burn77 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal so tuntig werde, dass ich ne Ruten-Griffheizung brauche, dann hör ich lieber zum Angeln auf und halte stattdessen Tee-Kränzchen ab :m
> 
> Dann wäre man beim winterlichen Huchenfischen ja garnicht mehr cool wenn man sowas hat!


 
Du bist unsozial :q

Denkst Du denn gar nicht an die Leut, die sich mit Gicht, Rheuma oder Durchblutungsstörungen plagen ?


----------



## Bernhard* (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Griffheizung für Ruten*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Du bist unsozial :q
> 
> Denkst Du denn gar nicht an die Leut, die sich mit Gicht, Rheuma oder Durchblutungsstörungen plagen ?


 
So wie meinen Rutenbauer den MAD - der kriegt schon Frostbeulen wenn er im Fernsehen ne Winterlandschaft kriegt.
Ich hasse Winter auch - geh aber trotzdem raus. Scheiss Sucht halt...


----------



## wallek (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Griffheizung für Ruten*

Bei der BMW (Motorad) gibbet doch auch ne Griffheizung!

Die könnte man doch ein klein wenig umbauen dann müßte das klappen!


----------



## fly-martin (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Griffheizung für Ruten*

Hi

ich sag mal ..... Heizgriffe für Mopedfahrer.... und die Batterie in die Jackentasche.

Dazu würd ich dann aber erst Alufolie um den Rutengriff wickeln, damit wenigstens etwas Hitze refletietrt wird.

Alternativ mal bei dem Mopedfahrern nach heizbaren Handschuhen suchen ... und auch hier die Batterie in die Tasche.


----------



## Bondex (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Griffheizung für Ruten*

Mit umwickeln hatte ich das schonmal gemacht. Ich hatte dazu Neoprenmatten benutzt. Außer einem weichen Griff hat das nicht viel gebracht. Die Hand wird ja von außen kalt. Gerade auf dem Bellyboot wäre das nicht schlecht gewesen besonders wenn die Finger auch noch naß werden. Bei Frost kann das sehr unangenehm sein. eine gut funktionierende Griffheitzung wäre wirklich der Knaller. Das Problem ist wohl daß man die Rute an der Schraubung hält. Besonders bei Metallhülsen wird´s sehr schnell kalt. Aber gerade die könnten die Wärme gut von innen nach außen leiten. Wenn man die rechte Hand erstmal warm hat bräuchte die Rolle dann auch noch eine Heizung. Dann wären beide Hände warm


----------



## HD4ever (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Griffheizung für Ruten*



burn77 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal so tuntig werde, dass ich ne Ruten-Griffheizung brauche, dann hör ich lieber zum Angeln auf und halte stattdessen Tee-Kränzchen ab :m
> 
> Dann wäre man beim winterlichen Huchenfischen ja garnicht mehr cool wenn man sowas hat!



so sehe ich das eben ja auch ! |bla:
man kann es auch übertreiben mit allem finde ich .... :q


----------



## Thomas090883 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Griffheizung für Ruten*

Hey,
also echt eigentlich garnicht sooooo abwegig, hab auch schon öfter dadrüber nachgedacht als mir im Winter die Finger schon halb abgefallen sind.....
Ich weiß das es im Aquaristikbereich sehr dünne Heizschläuche gibt um den Boden zu beheizen.
Denke nur die Dinger knallen ohne kühlendes Wasser durch.
Aber sowas in der Art müsste doch eigentlich mit Batteriebetrieb machbar sein. Und Einfluss auf das Wurfverhalten dürfte sowas nicht haben da die Dinger so gut wie nicht wiegen.


----------



## Dart (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Griffheizung für Ruten*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Der Denkanstoß kam von Dart im Winterschnur Thread
> 
> War zwar eher als Joke gemeint, aber ist das wirklich so abwegig ? Leider bin ich technisch eher unbegabt, aber es müsste doch möglich sein, einen dünnen Heizstab in den Blank einzubauen.
> 
> ...


Da hab ich ja was, mit meinem Jux angerichtet:q
Bin da auch nicht der Techniker, aber die Umsetzung per Heizstäbe,-oder Drähte, wird vermutlich über die externe Energieversorgung, zu umständlich.
Evt. hätten Chemiker einen besseren Lösungsansatz als Elektriker|kopfkrat.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Skipper47 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Griffheizung für Ruten*

Alu Folie, 12 Volt drauf und nen Würstchen drumwickeln, dann gibt´s auch gleich was zu futtern.


----------



## barnidog (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Griffheizung für Ruten*

Griffheizung!!!!


Seid seid Männer oder Mädels????


----------



## schrauber78 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Griffheizung für Ruten*

naja, man könnte ja auch einen dicken Widerstand einbauen, so dass der Kohlefaserblank anfängt zu glühen. Dann kannst du die Rute wie nen Kohlestift von nem Taschenwärmer nutzen *hrhrhr*


----------



## Denni_Lo (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Griffheizung für Ruten*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Der Denkanstoß kam von Dart im Winterschnur Thread
> 
> War zwar eher als Joke gemeint, aber ist das wirklich so abwegig ? Leider bin ich technisch eher unbegabt, aber es müsste doch möglich sein, einen dünnen Heizstab in den Blank einzubauen.
> 
> ...



www.griffheizung.de hat das was Dir vorschwebt bereits für Motorräder umgesetzt.

Wer so etwas „SCHWULES WIE EINE GRIFFHEIZUNG“ wirklich in Betracht zieht, würde ich das hier empfehlen:

http://www.umts-neu.de/neu-hotsocks.htm

einfach um den Griff wickeln.

BTW Neoporenhandschuhe sind für unsere Breitengrade bestens geeignet und jeder den ich am Ufer mit der massakrierten Socke um den Griff treffe werde ich auslachen, fotographieren und hier im AB zur Wahl stellen.


----------



## HD4ever (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Griffheizung für Ruten*

wo sind denn da die beheizbaren Unterhosen ? #c


----------



## karl_sorglos (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Griffheizung für Ruten*

Das Problem an der Sache ist nicht die Heizung - Kupferdraht oder-blech wie bei den Griffheizungen fürs Mopped um den Blank gewickelt und Moosgummi drüber- sondern die Stromversorgung. Heizen benötigt ganz schön Energie, eine Motorradbatterie steckt man nicht so einfach in die Hosentasche- ruck zuck sitzt die Hose einen Stock tiefer und dann wirds erst richtig kalt!:q

Meiner Meinung nach sind hier die Rollenbauer gefragt. Durch das Einkurbeln der Schnur müsste gleichzeitig Strom erzeugt werden - Prinzip Dynamo am Fahrrad- der an standartisierten Anschlussklemmen an der Rolle anliegt. Dort kann man dann seine Heizung,im Sommer eine Rutenspitzenbeleuchtung, Funkpeilsender, wasauchimmer anschließen.

Die Heizung regelt die Temparartur nach Kurbelgeschwindigkeit, wenn mir kalt ist, kurbel ich schneller, wobei mir automatisch wärmer wird. Um die Einzugsgeschwindigkeit des Köders gleichbleibend zu halten,unabhängig von der Kurbelgeschwindigkeit wegen Stromerzeugung, brauchen wir 2 Antriebe, der für den Schnureinzug mit Automatikgetriebe mit Einzugsgeschwindigkeitsvorwahlmöglichkeit. 



Ja, ich steh auf so nen Sch..ß:vik:


----------



## Ben_koeln (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Griffheizung für Ruten*

Wenn schon denn schon, 

dann kann man doch direkt nen I-pod und ein handy integrieren! Multimediarute halt! Hat man sicher auch nen super Empfang bei der langen Antenne! Sieht dann zwar beim telefonieren etwas deppert aus, aber was solls! :m

Es wintert ganz schön......


----------



## Lonny (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Griffheizung für Ruten*

Hallo,
Ich habe die Lösung !!!! :- )

Und zwar bin ich ebend zufällig über diesen Beitrag gestolpert und dachte mir da kannst du bestimmt Warme Finger verbreiten :- )
Und zwar schlage ich folgende Bauelemente vor die ich auch zur Entenzucht nutze :- ) da werden sie benötigt um die Brütkästen zu wärmen ! Und zwar Heizdraht !!!! Dieser brauch keine Kühlung wie die Dinger im Aquarium ! 
Preislich auch im Rahmen je nach Länge um so mehr oder weniger Leistung besitzt der ummantelte Draht . Ihn giebts in 12, oder sogar mit 230v :- ) nur möchte bestimmt keiner von euch eine Kabeltrommel mit sich umher schleppen :- ) Es soll ihm aber auch als 9V geben dieser wirt oder soll im Modelbau verwendet werden 
Den Draht kann man doch einfach um dem Blank oder sonst wo rumwickeln und schon giebts warme Finger :- )
Da ich meinen Brüter übern Winter nicht Brauche werde ich gleich mal schauen was sich da machen lässt :- )

Grüße: Daniel


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Griffheizung für Ruten*

Ist halt einfach Sch....., dass es keine vernünftigen Spinnfischerhandschuhe gibt. Die zum einen schön warm halten, zum anderen aber schön sensibel zum was merken und auch dünne genug sind - erinnert mich jetzt auch irgendwie an Kondome........


----------



## fly-martin (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Griffheizung für Ruten*

Hi

man kann ja zu Griffheizungen oder Heizbaren Handschuhen seine Meinung haben, aber ich find die Fragestellung trotzdem interressant ( nein, ich nutze keine heizhandschu o.ä. )

Das ist auch ne Lösung Heizhandschuh

Ich könnt mir vorstellen, daß man die Mopedbatterie auch in einen kleinen Rucksach steckt ....

Mich würd mal interressieren ob die Handschuh wirklich warm machen....


----------



## Blauzahn (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Griffheizung für Ruten*

Lösung ist recht simpel.
Es gibt bei Conrad z.B. Heizfolien für Autospiegel, die dürften ungefähr dem Umfang des Griffes von der Breite her entsprechen und sind selbstklebend.
Einzig die Stromversorgung wäre noch zu klären.
Ich nutze die Teile um meinen Regenmesser der Wetterstation zu beheizen. Werden Warm, aber eben nicht Heiss.
Stückpreis 5,60 Euro (2005)
Artikelnummer              532878-55
Leistung              pro Folie 12W bei 12V Betriebsspannung

So sehen die Folien im Einsatz aus.








Grüße


----------



## Lonny (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Griffheizung für Ruten*

Hallo,

ich habe für meine Winterstiefel die weiter unten aufgeführten Heizsohlen !!!! Und kann nur bestehtigen das ich seit dem nur noch schön warme Stiefel habe :- ) deswegen denke ich das die handschuhe genauso gut seion werden !


Daniel


----------



## Lonny (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Griffheizung für Ruten*

Hallo,


die Heizfolien giebts auch bei ebay in verschiedenen Größen !!!
Halten ewig die dinger ich selber habe 2 stück zwischen 2 metall platten um so meine Kücken einen Warem Boden zu geben 



Daniel


----------



## Chrizzi (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Griffheizung für Ruten*



Dart schrieb:


> Da hab ich ja was, mit meinem Jux angerichtet:q
> Bin da auch nicht der Techniker, aber die Umsetzung per Heizstäbe,-oder Drähte, wird vermutlich über die externe Energieversorgung, zu umständlich.
> Evt. hätten Chemiker einen besseren Lösungsansatz als Elektriker|kopfkrat.
> Gruss Reiner|wavey:




Wieso soll ein Chemiker ne bessere Lösung haben (man wasn Wortspiel)? 

Willst du diese Kristallklickerwärmebeutel in die Rute einbauen  und nach gebraucht den Rutengriff kochen? 
Das Problem ist ja, man kann nicht einfach irgendwas durch öffnen des Schraubverschlussen in die Rute schieben, da der Blank doch arg dünn ist. 

Die Sache mit dem Heizstab halte ich für angenehmer und einfacher. Problem ist nur, das ganze irgendwie in die Rute einzubauen. Da man aber den ganzen Griff zur Verfügung hat, könnte man sich das ja alles so aufbauen. Es gibt sicherlich irgendwelche Heizdräht die man irgendwie um den Griff wickeln kann und die nur ihre 20-25° erreichen.
Die externe Energieversorgung kann man in der Tasche oder so haben und das Kabel mit Stecker geht dann durch den Ärmel zur Rute und an der Rute ist das Gegenstück zum Stecker im Griff versenkt.


----------



## nemles (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Griffheizung für Ruten*

Is ja niedlich das Thema.

Vorstellbar wäre dieses Prinzip:

http://www.kopfball.de/frgevg.phtml?kbsec=frgevg&kbfrgevgsec=dtl4

Da ja die Angeln in der Regel hohl sind, würde ich von innen heizen. Die Kunststoffsäcken kann man ja variiren.
Man muß nur nen länglichen Sack haben den man von unten reinschiebt und dann das Loch verschliessen.
Wie lange die Heizleistung vorhält, weis ich allerdings auch nicht.


----------



## Ullov Löns (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Griffheizung für Ruten*

Lustig.

Ich habe an meiner wesentlichen Spinnrute einen Holzspacer. Dazu fingerlose Wollhandschuhe von Barbour und der Frost kann kommen. 

Die Handschuhe sollte man nicht zu oft waschen, damit das Wollfett dran bleibt.

Uli


----------



## Dart (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Griffheizung für Ruten*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Wieso soll ein Chemiker ne bessere Lösung haben (man wasn Wortspiel)?
> 
> Willst du diese Kristallklickerwärmebeutel in die Rute einbauen und nach gebraucht den Rutengriff kochen?
> Das Problem ist ja, man kann nicht einfach irgendwas durch öffnen des Schraubverschlussen in die Rute schieben, da der Blank doch arg dünn ist..


Hi Chrizzi
Wie bereits erwähnt, fehlt mir der technische Background
Wenn es eine elegante Lösung einmal geben sollte...ist da sicher kein Kabel im Spiel, es sei denn jemand findet oder erfindet den Funkstrom.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Griffheizung für Ruten*

Naja, mit allem was eine Angelrute von innen über eine größere Länge aufheizt, wird man in meinen Augen wenig Chancen haben. Die verwendeten Kunststoffe sind ja alle mehr oder weniger wärmeempfindlich - da ist doch Bruch bei Belastung vorauszusehen.

Irgendne Möglichkeit von außen rund um den Rollenhalter scheint mir da wesentlich sinnvoller zu sein.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Griffheizung für Ruten*

es gibt doch solche handwärmer, in die man einen glühenden kohlestab reinlegt, oder? wieso baut man in den griff nicht einfach so ein ding ein únd dann muss man halt nur son kohlestab immer reinlegen. so viel gewichtsbelastung ist das nicht, und zumindest bei schweren bootsruten für norwegen merkt man das eh nicht


----------



## fly-martin (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Griffheizung für Ruten*

... cool .... ein glühender Kohlefaserrutengriff ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Griffheizung für Ruten*



> ... cool ....


Soll ja gerade nicht mehr "cool" sein..  )))


----------



## fly-martin (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Griffheizung für Ruten*

Spaß beiseite .... ich glaub nicht daß das funktioniert, da die thermische Belastung des Blanks nicht zu leugnen ist. 
Ich denke das geht nicht von innen sondern durch Heizfolie, Handschuh oder über Handschuh, in die so ein Taschenwärmer reingesteckt werden kann


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Griffheizung für Ruten*

So isses (und trotzdem liebe ich solche Wortspiele...) ))


----------



## fly-martin (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Griffheizung für Ruten*

@Thomas ... ich auch, daher hab ichs auch so geschrieben....

Ich denke nicht, daß die Schutztasche des Handwärmers / Kohlestabes in den Rutengriff integriert werden kann ... und nur den Kohlestab reinpacken - das wird heiß!

Wenn ich mir vorstelle so eine Ruten-Innenheizung brennt durch und ich habe eine "heiße" Rute in den Händen, die mir so langsam vom hinteren Ende wegschmort und kürzer wird .... oder aber in der Griffmitte wird diese "etwas zu heiß" und fängt an sich zu verformen .... das wird ein unbeschreibliches Drillgefühl ...


----------



## Dart (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Griffheizung für Ruten*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Is' Euch warm??


Hi Martin
Die Mods nehmen ne Kuschel-Auszeit:q
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Griffheizung für Ruten*

Nix Auszeit ))


----------



## holle (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Griffheizung für Ruten*

ich hätte gern eine komplettausstattung, wenns recht ist. 
rutengriff-heizung, spitzenring-heizung, schnurlaufröllchen-heizung, und ne beheizbare spule. :q


----------



## fly-martin (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Griffheizung für Ruten*

... is halt der harte Job eines Mods .... 

aber mal ohne Spaß : hat jemand solche heizbaren Handschuh mal benutzt ( Mopedfahrer ) ... wie ist die Erfahrung damit ? Machen die echt warm ?


----------



## holle (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Griffheizung für Ruten*

die pfeife brennt von ganz alleine :q


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Griffheizung für Ruten*



nemles schrieb:


> Is ja niedlich das Thema.
> 
> 
> Man muß nur nen länglichen Sack haben den man von unten reinschiebt und dann das Loch verschliessen.



HONEYBALL WO BIST DU????

TATÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜTATAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


Also so ne Schweinerei geht ja gar nicht :g

Richtig schlimm ist ja, daß der Kerl das auch noch "niedlich" findet...


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Griffheizung für Ruten*

@Sundvogel:
Uli, ich denke nach diesem Ausrutscher von nemles brauchst Du Dir keine Sorgen zu machen ein zweites mal Bordferkel zu werden


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Griffheizung für Ruten*



burn77 schrieb:


> Ich hasse Winter auch - geh aber trotzdem raus. Scheiss Sucht halt...


Hab ich mir gedacht - und kann's gut nachvollziehen! #6 Schön daß ein Fluß nicht so schnell zufriert.
Deswegen haste aber keine Zeit mehr für Tacklewahn und dergleichen, HE-Rollen shitegal, hauptsache sie spinnen draußen ... :q


----------



## Big Rolly (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Griffheizung für Ruten*



holle schrieb:


> ich hätte gern eine komplettausstattung, wenns recht ist.
> rutengriff-heizung, spitzenring-heizung, schnurlaufröllchen-heizung, und ne beheizbare spule. :q




@holle

hast du da nicht noch was gaaaaaaanz wichtiges vergessen???

Eine beheizbare Zwangsjacke !!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

Würde sicher einigen gut stehen :vik:
.......................................................................................................

sorry jungs, nicht bös sein, aber das konnte ich mir grad nicht verkneifen |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Griffheizung für Ruten*

Bei Griffen sehe ich gar nicht so den Bedarf: Ich habe Kork - viel Kork - und fast kein Metall am zu haltenden Griffstück, das ist nicht kalt, Kork eben sowieso nicht.

Aber analog wie mad sagte: So eine feuchtes Gummistück ... |uhoh:

Die Schnurheizung in der Spule, die fände ich interessanter, wobei ich schätze, daß diese wenig Sinn machen würde und gegen das Eiswasser nicht ankommt, die Schnur würde unten verkohlen und oben gerade warm werden.
Da müßte man schon sowas wie einen Abstreifvorwärmer vor dem Einholen an die Rute weit vorne ansetzen und die Schnur dort durchlaufen und wärmen/trocknen lassen, vlt. wie bei einem Tiefenmesser ausgeführt.

Oder das Schnurlaufröllchen beheizen, das wäre klasse, wenn es trockene Schnur auf der Spule ablegen würde. :m
Und dann würden sozusagen nebenbei auch alle Rollen endlich gescheite stabile Schnurlaufröllchenhalter bekommen. :q


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Griffheizung für Ruten*

Na das geht doch ab hier :q

Aber es sind Lösungen gesucht. Ansätze gibts ja schon, nur weiter.

Wer bastelt den ersten fuktionierenden Prototyp, aber mit Innenheizung. Drumwickeln kann ja jeder. :q


----------



## nemles (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Griffheizung für Ruten*

Weist Du was, Ralle,

Ich fang einfach mal zwischen den Tagen an. Besuch hat sich nicht angemeldet und angeln gehe ich auch nur ein- zwei mal.

Mir spukt da diese Idee mit den Taschenwärmern im Kopf rum. Nicht die mit Chemie sondern die mit den Kohlestäbchen, wie beim B-square. Rutenunterteile habe ich genug (genug Balzer Diabolo IM-6 geschrottet), und die Drehbank muß auch mal wieder rotieren.


Das midde Isolierung muß ich noch rausschleiern, was das fürn Material is.

Ma guggen, was geht...


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Griffheizung für Ruten*

@nemles

OK. Ich schnapp mir mal einen Bekannten, der ist Bastler vor dem Herren und versuch da was mit Elektrik hinzukriegen. 

Wenn´s klappt revolutionieren wir den Rutenbau und werden stinkreich:vik:

Oder auch nicht

Ralf


----------



## nemles (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Griffheizung für Ruten*

Jou, aber die Elektrik würde ich gerne aussen vor lassen.
Bin selber Stromer und versuche mal die kabellose Methode.

Wo ich im Vorfeld die größte Sorge habe sind die unterschiedlichen Durchmesser der Ruten. Also muß was flexibles her. Ich würde den Prototyp mal inner 16mm Rute (unterseite) aus normalem Eisen machen. Der dürfte sich aufs Griffstück so auf 14mm verjüngen.

Will mal eine Peitsche zersägen und mal messen. Wie gesagt, das Isolierzeug muß ich noch uriieren, was das is...


----------



## Bondex (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Griffheizung für Ruten*

ich hab Die Lösung für warme Spule, Rolle, Finger...:Indoorfishing mit Fußbodenheizung


----------



## Smith_&_Wesson (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Griffheizung für Ruten*

ich hab so meine zweifel dass die wärme an die oberfläche dringt wenn du nen heizstab in den griff "implantierst"... kauf dir doch beheizbare handschuhe wenns um kalte finger geht..


----------



## Astra Urtyp (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Griffheizung für Ruten*

|kopfkrat Wer eine Griffheizung braucht denn kann ich das noch als Zusatzheizung raten http://www.williwaermer.eu/ :vik:


----------



## Smith_&_Wesson (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Griffheizung für Ruten*

hmm..du könntest den griff mit rohrreiniger füllen und kurz vorm angeln wasser hinzugeben...haben wir in chemie mal gemacht, wird relativ heiß...bleibt die frage ob sich das mit der zeit durch den griff ätzt, kann mir vorstellen dass das zeug ziemlich aggressiv ist..


lg


----------

